# Window Tint?



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone on here used Window Tint as background? I an looking to do the back and one side of my 75 gal, I though using 5% window tint would work great. Stuff goes on EASY, I have done all my cars and they look professional.

Jeremy


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Even 5% would let some light in IMO. Check out Blue Life Water Colors backgrounds. They go on exactly like tint but are completely opaque. I have one on my 90g and love it.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Over time window tint will start to fade and turn a horrible purple color.

You can notice this on cars that have had tinted windows and even a year or two down the line the sun can really do a number to the tint.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I buy my tint direct, its not cheap autozone tint, the stuff I use dosent fade. This wont be in direct sunlight, just the back and one side bacause of traffic. I'll check out the Blue Life colors sutff, THANKS

Jeremy


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Over time window tint will start to fade and turn a horrible purple color.


That depends on the quality of the tint. I have tint on my current truck that has been on it for 11 years with it parked outside 95% of the time and it stills looks like it did the day I put it on.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have also seen some tint last a long while. Most of the professionals seem to use much higher quality tint film.

I am aware that there is premium grade window tint and then there is your cheaper and lower quality stuff.

I have seen tanks that are painted black and that seems to be the best finish from what I have seen.

It pretty much creates a layer of tint. Only downside is you have to take down the tank and it needs time to dry.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe what turns the automotive tint purple is the use of glass cleaning products with ammonia such as windex...

Anyway, this is what I use...goes on just like window tint and comes in colors:

http://www.petscapeproducts.com/index.c ... tegoryID=1

I believe you can order it from thatfishplace.


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

Just so happens that I JUST painted the back of my tank with flat black latex paint... In theory it is supposed to peel off in larger pieces should I decide to take it off later. Looks like it is going to work out nicely.. seems like every aquarium background I've used is hard to get to lay completely flat against the back of the tank.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

I did the back and sides of a 29G that I have with 2 1/2% tint. The problem with it is you can see through it when looking through the front of the tank but if you look from the back or sides you can't. If you could put it on the inside of the tank it would look pretty sweet but I wouldn't recommend it. It's just like a car with limo tint where you can see out but can't see in.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I would just go with latex paint, comes off easy, and goes on easy.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tint goes purple cause of ammonia in cleaners you arent supposed to use anyway. I would say dont do it cause it will create a glare regardless. If you want to go with a stick on rather than paint it on just get a cheap sheet of vinyl from a Arts and Crafts store, peel the paper off the back and stick it on.

Some LFS sell a self adhering type of background but I cant comment on it cause I have yet to use it.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I actually bought this on Ebay, well see how well it works..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sticky-Sceens-AQUAR ... 7C294%3A50

Jeremy


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I have that product on my 90 gallon tank and it looks great. Here's a post where someone asked about it and I gave instructions on how I applied mine: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mussin, that is exactly what I was talking about. Let us know how it works out. They sell it dirt cheap at a shop near me.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I applied the background yesterday it it looks great! VERY easy to install, just wet the vinyl and the glass, put it where you want, squeegee the water out with credit card and trim the excess. Took maybe 15 minutes.

I would recommend this over painting.

Jeremy


----------

